# le jour de la Saint Juste



## therealradish

Ciao a tutti,
nel dialogo di questo film tra madre e figlia:
- Je peux aller avec Thomas chez son copain ce soir?
- Il t'a invitée?
- Non mais comme ça tu seras plus tranquille avec papa pour ton anniversaire de mariage.
- Comment tu sai ça?
- Mais c'est le jour de Saint Juste, on est la Saint Juste. 

Forse la mia è più una domanda culturale. La ragazza dice che i genitori festeggiano l'anniversario di matrimonio il giorno di Saint Juste: in Francia è una ricorrenza particolare?

Grazie


----------



## sterrenzio

Non ho trovato nulla in rete.
Magari è il santo patrono del paese dove si svolge la scena?


----------



## therealradish

Nemmeno io ho trovato nulla, volevo vedere se qualcuno aveva qualche idea in più.
Grazie comunque.


----------



## DearPrudence

La *Saint Juste* ne m'évoque absolument rien.
Mais en France, nous fêtons les Saints.
Par exemple, ma grand-mère est née le jour de la Sainte Jacqueline.
Et le 8 février, c'est la Sainte Jacqueline, il faut donc dire "bonne fête, Jacqueline" à toutes les Jacqueline que l'on connaît.

C'est peut-être la même chose ici. La fille sait juste que l'anniversaire de ses parents tombent la Saint Juste, qui, apparemment, est le 14 octobre.

Mais peut-être que des Français plus attachés aux traditions auront une meilleure explication


----------



## therealradish

Grazie per la precisazione!


----------

